# Meklē produktu? >  Koaksiāla kabeļa pāreja

## Delfins

Ir man TV kartei vecais antenas konektors (nu tas kas padomju pat der).
Pašam man ir kabeļnieks (resnais kabelis), kuru nekādīgi nevar pielodēt pie tāda konektora - iekšējais vara vads, dabiski, lodējās labi... a vot apvalks - alumīnija burtiski sakust, arī apvalka vadiņi (ties gan nav to daudz) arī negrib lodēties, līdz ar to "zemei" vispār nav kontakta  :: 

Īstenība jau resnais kabelis domāts ar citiem konektoriem, kur apvalku atliec uz aizmuguri un uzkrūvē speciālu konektoru, nekādas lodēšanas.

Bet kur dabūt tādu pāreju ? (zinu ka ir tieši tādi resnā kabelā pārejas)


http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?i...aparejatz4.jpg

----------


## GuntisK

Vari pie kabeļa uzskrūvēt štekeri kas domāts SAT uztvērējiem a tālāk zem tās kartes un kabeļa pielasīt pāreju.  ::

----------


## mehanikis

pameklē argusā, LATSATā jābūt, tur nodarbojas ar visām šīm lietām tā ir parastā f pāreja, pats zinu jo ar to neskaitāmas reizes esmu saskāries,manam tēvam pieder krāslavas kabeļtelevīzija,ja kas prasi sīkāk paskaidrošu cik varēšu, bet tev vajag dabūt kabeli uz tās plates? tad nopērs f pareju, santīmi

----------


## Texx

Vieglak pateikt kur tādu nevar nopirkt   ::  

Piemēram:
http://www.yota.lv/?moreinfo=12888&l...m=0&inscat=691

----------


## Mairis

Cik tad īst resns ir tas kabelis???
Ja resnāks par standartnieku, tad jau neviena no jūsu dotajām pārejām nemaz neder!

----------


## Delfins

Kāpēc tad neder? Tas tač standarta kabeļnieks resnais.
Pimpuks skrūvējamais, nekādas lodēšanas.

Tikai vot neesmu pārliecināt, ka Texx iedotā linkā ielīdīs manā kartē.
Būs jānopērk jāpamēģina.
paldies

----------


## mehanikis

var nopirkt visādas pārejas ko vien vēlies,bte kads tevir kabelis kāds resnais nosaukumu plz, abonentu vabut, vai rg6

----------


## Mairis

Standarta kabelis ir 7mm!!!!!!!
Cik tev viņš ir resns??

----------


## mehanikis

standarta kabeļu nav ir daudzu izmēru piem maģistrālais,submaģistrālais,kanalizāciju, un abonentu(tāds balts,nu ir arī citas krāsas)tev vajag no kādas antenas,satelīta vai kā,tak tu nobildē to kabeli lai nav jāmokās ar minēšanu

----------


## Delfins

da es darbā esmu.. ko jūs te spamojat tagad!?

----------

